# Información referente WiMax



## Marcelo (Sep 9, 2005)

Estoy buscando información referente al equipamiento básico para la instalación de un hotspot WiMax.

Lo que necesito es saber que elementos se utilizan en la radio base desde el punto de conexión broadband hasta la antena.

Si tienen algún "caso de negocios" donde se pueda estimar el costo sería fantástico.

Gracias.
Marcelo.


----------



## MaMu (Sep 9, 2005)

Mirá, no estoy al tanto de cual es el equipamiento completo, pero al menos aqui en Argentina, http://www.multiradio.com.ar lo esta trabajando. Ahi tenes una cotización on-line, espero que te sea util para cuando consigas la descripción de cada uno de los elementos.

Saludos.


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 9, 2005)

Gracias MaMu, 

Estoy de vacaciones y ando en una consultoría freelance para esto. Así es que estoy con 2 PCs en frente, una con el foro y la otra con el trabajo. Cuando me ataca el stress respondo algo del foro y en eso ando 12 horas al día o más.    
Voy a ver la dirección que me pasaste. Multiradio quien es, Telintar ( Telefónica)? Viatel? o un incumbente?. (La verdad es que no recuerdo como terminó lo de la repartición de Telintar)

ha no,  ya vi. Es una empresa de suministros...

Gracias por la ayuda.
Marcelo.


----------



## MaMu (Sep 9, 2005)

Marcelo dijo:
			
		

> Gracias MaMu,
> 
> Estoy de vacaciones y ando en una consultoría freelance para esto. Así es que estoy con 2 PCs en frente, una con el foro y la otra con el trabajo. Cuando me ataca el stress respondo algo del foro y en eso ando 12 horas al día o más.
> Voy a ver la dirección que me pasaste. Multiradio quien es, Telintar ( Telefónica)? Viatel? o un incumbente?. (La verdad es que no recuerdo como terminó lo de la repartición de Telintar)
> ...



Telintar : dividido en 2 zonas : ZONA I - Telecom , ZONA II Telefónica , estas a su vez, tienen disidentes que se adirieron a lo que no llega a consirerarse una Zona dentro de las telecomunicaciones, pero conforman lo que se conoce como CABASE. Y despues todas las prestatarias que inundaron el mercado con internet y telefonia celular, que por pagar tanto peaje de comunicación, terminamos teniendo la telefonia mas cara del mundo, asi como los demas medios de transmision de datos. Para que te des un idea, 1Mb de conexion a internet, es decir 1024Kpbs DownStream y 128 Kbps UpStream, sale u$s 60.- mensuales ($2,85 pesos argentinos, es alrededor de u$s 1.- ).

Saludos.


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 9, 2005)

No se porque te quejas... En Venezuela 1536 Kbps up / 512 Kbps down está en el orden de 188 Us$. (97 US$ para 768/256)

Pero en Argentina hay un operador de internet (speedy creo que se llama???) que dice que los precios son bajíssssimos....."  y otros que pregonan internet "libre" (???  esto no se con que se come... ).
Te lo digo por las propagandas que veo por TV.
Lo otro que sé, y que pareciera una cosa caótica son los operadores de cables. Una de las cosas que me sorprendió la última vez que fuí a Bs. As. fue ver la cantidad de cables que colgaban de edificio a edificio... una tela de araña. Me recordó los inicios de la energía eléctrica.

Pareciera una falta de regulación y por lo que dices de los operadores de telefonía, datos y todo su valor agregado, también.

Saludos.


----------



## MaMu (Sep 9, 2005)

Si, lamentablemente mi pais es un desastre en todo sentido. Speedy brinda ADSL, el precio es bajo, pero el monto final esta dividido en 2 partes, una el abono speedy, y la otra lo que la compania de telefono te cobra (porque cobra aparte). Y los servicios gratuitos, no pagas abono, solo pagas el precio de una llamada local, la cual no es barata. Hay muchas leyes que no permiten en la actual legislacion que los cables cuelguen por las calles, deben estar instalados de forma subterranea, pero seria armar una lista interminable de lo que nada se cumple en mi pais, es tristisimo. Sobre todo, porque en la actualidad quieren eliminar lo poco que quedan de las escuelas técnicas, literalmente. Por suerte hay foros como este, que reune lo mejor de cada pais, donde no hay fronteras.

El problema del precio, es que aca en Argentina, te sale todo u$s 100.- y cualquier empleado (en negro o no legalizado) gana u$s 45.-. como para que te des una idea de relacion.

Saludos.


----------



## wirley (Nov 18, 2005)

Saludos,

  necesito encontrar todo lo referente a WiMax.
- que equipos se usan.
- el emisor, los receptores, limitaciones, etc...

y sobre todo, donde encontrarlos para adquirirlos...

Muchas gracias a la ayuda que me puedan prestar...


----------



## wimax (Mar 29, 2008)

hola puedes visitar este link:www.airspan.com ya que para mi son los mejores provedores de esta tecnologia, yo personalmente e puesto en marcha 16 radiobases de 172 que hay que levantar,configuracion de CPE´s y el sistema de gestion, mejor visita este link y veras, el otro es alvarion.com pero no me convence mucho, los equipos de airspan tienen un alcance de 30 km con linea de vista y tal vez te pueda ayudar ya que estamos implementando esta solucion en COSTA RICA.


----------



## ronal120 (May 12, 2008)

Hola, pues yo buscando información sobre Wimax me he topado con esta pagina:

informaciónwimax.blogspot.com

Interesante sitio sobre Wimax y sobre todo muy completa la información, información sobre todos lo relacionado con WiMax y otros.

Bueno espero que les sirva.

Saludos.


----------



## mauricio27ni (Oct 3, 2008)

pues te dire que airspam no nos ha funcionado muy bien en Nicaragua ya tenemos aprox 4 años de tenerlo funcionando y te puedo decir que por cobertura es muy bueno pero por capacidad deja mucho que desear es de aprox 3.2 megas cada base station y por cada base que agregues tienes que cambiar frecuancia, esto resulta un poco incomodo con la cantidad de interferencia que hay en el medio. Creo que la tecnologia wimax aun esta en pañales y no hay que apresurarse a cambiarse a este tipo de tecnologia, si no te veras que en 1 o 2 años estaras obsoleto y tendras que cambiar toda la tecnologia que instalastes. si quieres entrar al foro oficial de wimax esta es la direccion http://www.wimaxforum.org/home es en ingles y ahi estan la mayoria de fabricantes de esa tecnologia.
Saludos


----------

